# just wondering...



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2016)

If anyone knows of pen kit that uses the same diameter tube as the Wallstreet2/Sierra pen kits. I was thinking of putting the jigsaw puzzle on something other than those. I checked the kits I have and the only kind of kit that is close is the workshop pencil kit. The one with 2 tubes and the nut looking center piece....I would need to use 2 kits for the one pencil, and I don't really want to waste that much...

Thanks....


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 29, 2016)

From the IAP documents, pens that use a 27/64" drill (not including Wall St, Gatsby, Sierra, Mesa ...)

Berea - Virage Twist
Beartooth Woods - Pensar Twist BP (two barrels, both using 27/64)
Beartooth Woods - Virage Twist
Classic Nib - Arrow Twist (might be another Sierra clone)
Craft Supplies USA - Classica Twist (apprentice -- might be another Sierra clone)
Craft Supplies USA - Executive Screw-cap non-postable RB or FP (two barrels, both using 27/64)
Exotic Blanks - Ambassador Twist (might be another Sierra clone)
Exotic Blanks - Diplomat Twist (might be another Sierra clone)
Exotic Blanks - Zodiac Twist and Stylus Twist (might be another Sierra clone)
Hut Products - Perfume Pendant
Lazerlinez - Liberty Twist (pen and pencil)
Rockler - Manhattan Twist (might be another Sierra clone)
Woodturningz - Lancer (PennState)
Woodturningz - Phoenix (PennState)

If you have an iPhone, there's a great app that lets you search for kits based on tube diameters and stuff. If you have an Android phone, you'll have to wait to find out if I'm able to port the app (don't hold your breath!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Duncan....and I'm using a droid.


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 29, 2016)

woodnwhimsies sells a Gatsby that is the same size tube and they are good for the bucks, LeRoy Smith at Smitty's Penworks on IAP sells his own version called the Lei Roys, they are good also.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2016)

bamafatboy said:


> woodnwhimsies sells a Gatsby that is the same size tube and they are good for the bucks, LeRoy Smith at Smitty's Penworks on IAP sells his own version called the Lei Roys, they are good also.


Thanks...but i wanted to use a different looking kit though.


----------



## fredito (Mar 30, 2016)

@duncsuss whats the name of the app? I've only seen the spreadsheet...the app would be way easier!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 30, 2016)

fredito said:


> @duncsuss whats the name of the app? I've only seen the spreadsheet...the app would be way easier!


I don't know what it's called -- go to the IAP home page and you'll find a link to it in the side panel (on the right hand side)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 31, 2016)

The same drill size or calipered outside diameter of the tube dose not mean the inside diameters are the same.
A lot of same drill sized tubes have different wall thicknesses.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 31, 2016)

rdabpenman said:


> The same drill size or calipered outside diameter of the tube dose not mean the inside diameters are the same.
> A lot of same drill sized tubes have different wall thicknesses.



This is true, but does it make a difference to what Marc's asking? He's looking for an alternate pen kit to use with the laser-cut jigsaw puzzle, so it's only the OD of the barrel tube that matters in this case.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> This is true, but does it make a difference to what Marc's asking? He's looking for an alternate pen kit to use with the laser-cut jigsaw puzzle, so it's only the OD of the barrel tube that matters in this case.



Correct.....


----------

